# benutzername



## damoewe (11. Juni 2004)

Hi
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! Wär cool wenn ich mir sagt wie ich den benutzernamen auslesen kann! und zwar in folgendem Code!:


```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
    If Not SHDelete("C:Dokumnet und Einsellungen\ BENUTZERNAME \*.*", Me.hWnd, True, True, True) Then
        MsgBox "Fehler beim Löschen!", 16, "Fehler!"
    Else
        MsgBox "Löschvorgang wurde erfolgreich durchgeführt!", 65, "Erfolgreich!"
    End If
```
Also das anstatt BENUTZERNAME da  der aktuelle benutzersteht
Danke im Vorraus 
Marco


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. Juni 2004)

Hier findest du in dem Abschnitt "Computer- und Benutzernamen ermitteln" eine Beispielmethode, mit der du den Namen des bei Windows angemeldeten Benutzers ermitteln kannst.
Der Rest ist eine einfache Stringverknüpfung.


----------



## mmdj (11. Juni 2004)

Den Benutzernamen unter WinXp kannst du mit   Environ$("Username")   ermitteln. Bsp.: label1.caption = Environ$("Username")
Außerdem kannst du anstatt "Username" auch "Computername" oder "Homepath" schreiben. Aus Einviron$ kann man auch noch andere Informationen über den aktuellen Computer bzw. Benutzer bekommen...


----------

